# ISSUES with Power Door Lock Kit - HELP !



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

So I was gonna help do a 2 door Power Door Lock kit for family today and well didn't make it over but here is what happened.

They installed the door lock kit ( Protocol Kit with Module ) right now it works great when you insert the key into the door and open it unlocks both doors when you lock it with the key it locks both doors. Only works on drivers side...

but the real catch is when you get out of the truck or inside and both doors are closed it locks the doors automatically.

Easy way the lock yourself out of the truck ( 2008 GMC Sierra )

I'm thinking I need to check the wiring on the passenger side of the truck, both sides are the 5 wire and work great with the doors open, even wqorks good after the doors are closed but not sure why it locks when you get in or out of the truck.

Help guys I don't wanna spend all day trouble shooting a simple fix.


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

im guessing they are factory power door locks or aftermarket?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Paul1217 said:


> im guessing they are factory power door locks or aftermarket?


After market basic kit with 5 wire acts on each door and are Pre-wired and colored coded so I would think they didn't cross wires but you never know.

weird things is if the doors are opened the locks work great by using the key in the door. once the doors are closed it locks them.

( this is what I see tonight but it was late and no time to check the work )

so basically ground under the dash and power ran to the battery they tell me and in the rubber engine grommet 

thanks for helping!~


----------



## Ban Hammer (Jun 26, 2010)

*BOTH are 5 wire?

I have aftermarket actuators on my car, and only the driver side is 5 wire. The rest should be 2 wire.

Also, is the actuator module connected to the alarm?

If so, I believe there is an alarm code that has to be enabled/disabled via the valet switch in order for the door locks not to automatically engage when the door shuts.

Well, at least that's how mine works.*


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Well this kit works I have seen quite a few use it , when you use 2 of the 5 wire actuators when one door locks they both lock and this kit does not come with a remote we are adding a remote start down the road and then will use the 2 wires off the module to connect to remote.

we are simply using a key in the doors.

No valet switch just a small module with the relays built in.


----------



## Ban Hammer (Jun 26, 2010)

*I think you misunderstood me. 
I was asking if your actuator module is plugged into the car alarm(most do).
That way when you arm and disarm the alarm via the ALARM remote, the doors automatically lock and unlock.

On my alarm, there was a code I had to punch in using the valet switch in order to disable the "lock when shut" option on my car alarm for cars with automatic door locks. At first, my car did the same thing the vehicle you're working on is doing---doors locking upon shutting. I had to deactivate that feature on my alarm because it was automatically locking my doors when I would shut them. I didn't want that to happen either.

As far as 5 wire vs 2 wire, I realize not all kits are the same. However I was simply saying I've never seen an actuator kit(2 or 4 door) where there was more than one 5 wire actuator. Usually the driver side is the main(master) actuator(5 wire actuator), and the other 1(2 door vehicle) or 3(4 door vehicle) are 2 wire actuators(slave). That's all. 
*


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

SolemnSinner said:


> *I think you misunderstood me.
> I was asking if your actuator module is plugged into the car alarm(most do).
> That way when you arm and disarm the alarm via the ALARM remote, the doors automatically lock and unlock.
> 
> ...


Apparently this one does NOT have a remote, it is just power locks for the car that work like a master/slave setup but ONLY while using a key in the door "hence the no remote"
Basically saving you the trouble of reaching over to unlock the passenger door since you can unlock it via the driver door key cyllinder...Am I correct with this or have I also misunderstood you?


----------



## Ban Hammer (Jun 26, 2010)

tinctorus said:


> Apparently this one does NOT have a remote, it is just power locks for the car that work like a master/slave setup but ONLY while using a key in the door "hence the no remote"
> Basically saving you the trouble of reaching over to unlock the passenger door since you can unlock it via the driver door key cyllinder...Am I correct with this or have I also misunderstood you?


*Yes, you have misunderstood me as well.
Whether or not the actuators themselves have a remote wasn't my point.
I'm assuming that this car may have an alarm(alarms have remotes).
Most people plug their aftermarket actuator modules into the alarm module, making the alarm control the actuator modules functioning.
If he has the actuator module plugged into the alarm module, then the alarm module is probably what is locking the doors automatically upon shutting them.
If this is so, he'll have to look up the code to deactivate that function from the cars alarm system so it doesn't automatically lock the doors upon him closing them.

Now, if there is no alarm on this vehicle, and/or there IS an alarm but the actuator module is not connected to it, then I have no idea what the problem is. 

This was simply something that happened to me when I hooked up my aftermarket actuators module to the alarm brain. 

I thought possibly this may be the case with his issue. *


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

tinctorus said:


> Apparently this one does NOT have a remote, it is just power locks for the car that work like a master/slave setup but ONLY while using a key in the door "hence the no remote"
> Basically saving you the trouble of reaching over to unlock the passenger door since you can unlock it via the driver door key cyllinder...Am I correct with this or have I also misunderstood you?


*


2008 GMC Sierra, no power windows or door locks no factory Alarm.*

We bought a kit so that right now before you use a remote start with remote you can just use your key ion the drivers side door and unlock or lock both with a key in the door or with the drivers side lock.

I called and called around and we disconnected the rod on the actuator on the passenger side and it still locks the door.

I could actually just hold the actuator in my hand and move it around and it would lock both doors again. Nothing was ground in the wiring...

so they are sending me a new brain module and actuator to use and send the other parts back for credit.

I'm betting on the actuator is the problem...


wasted 2 days on this B'

thanks guys!


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

SolemnSinner said:


> *Yes, you have misunderstood me as well.
> Whether or not the actuators themselves have a remote wasn't my point.
> I'm assuming that this car may have an alarm(alarms have remotes).
> Most people plug their aftermarket actuator modules into the alarm module, making the alarm control the actuator modules functioning.
> ...


No I understood what you said, However he said there was no alarm in the car and the only way the locks worked was buy turning the key in the door, Atleast that way MY understanding of how he explained it...

As long as I have been doing this the ONLY cars I could see this happening on is a car like a 300z for example that to add power locks to the car you only need to add 1 actuator to the car"in the drivers door" since the oassenger door is a "slave" system and adding an actuator to the driver door will unlock the passenger door

HOWEVER this car is NOT setup like this so i think the problem is the unit itself is defective


----------

